# New York (USA) and St Petersburg (Russia)



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Headed to both of these in the coming weeks

Familiar with New York's old guard coffee shops.

Looking forward to trying out whats new.

Recommendations welcomed.

St Petersburg is an unknown - so will take any suggestions onboard


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Carefull to not let the Gru gather any video Kompromat - such as making a nescafe in the hotel room









edit - we want pictures as well...&#8230; of the coffee shops I should say!


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

In St.Petersburg

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurants-g298507-c8-St_Petersburg_Northwestern_District.html


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Take a small perfume bottle with you and say you are going to marvel at St. Isaac's Cathedral and climb the 300 steps up to the cathedral's colonnade. Don't forget to wear rubber gloves every-time you touch a door handle. Not forgetting to test every cuppa with a Geiger counter that's offered you..









Actually looks a really nice place, hope you take plenty of pics


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Came back from a week in Manhattan in October

Top:- Gasoline Alley, Soho , great coffees and great barista - (who told us how he was living in Grenfell Tower until literally the day before the fire!)

Close second Everyman Espresso W. Broadway -

These 2 consistently produced shots i would put amongst the best served anywhere, cafes i started to enjoy walking to, in anticipation of the coffee they serve.

Good :- Ground Support , soho

Sumptown in Ace hotel

Literally Undrinkable:-

Blue Bottle

La Calombe soho - big line to get in!

Starbucks

- sadly poured these in bin


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I didn't like Everyman. I did like irving Farm couple blocks from Grand Central and Cafe Grumpy, I am sure irving farm is now in Grand Central. I went to few others Ritual in Little Italy I think


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

#neverbeen! But a friend of mine brought me beans from here;

http://www.ninthstreetespresso.com

Looks swanky.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Take a small perfume bottle with you and say you are going to marvel at St. Isaac's Cathedral and climb the 300 steps up to the cathedral's colonnade. Don't forget to wear rubber gloves every-time you touch a door handle. Not forgetting to test every cuppa with a Geiger counter that's offered you..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sound advice


----------



## alphahelix (Oct 5, 2018)

Asgross said:


> Came back from a week in Manhattan in October
> 
> Top:- Gasoline Alley, Soho , great coffees and great barista - (who told us how he was living in Grenfell Tower until literally the day before the fire!)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips, we're off to NYC in December and will definitely check at least a couple of these out


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Great

We visit NYC frequently as my daughter lives in Manhattan.

I hope you'll add your own recommendations for the forum.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Headed to both of these in the coming weeks
> 
> Familiar with New York's old guard coffee shops.
> 
> ...


St Petersburg is good for very good third wave coffee: we went to Coffee in the Kitchen on Fontanki Street and realised that although there are multiple branches of Double B, it ain't a chain like Costa. Every branch we went in (and in Moscow) was spot on. Of course, you'll need to figure out what the names are unless you can read Cyrillic. I used the European Coffee Trip map and asked one of the guides on a walk we did to take us to Coffee in the Kitchen and provide us with translations. We loved St Petersburg.


----------

